# BB free Coffee Follow up....



## ronsil

Those of you who were in time to get on the 'gravy (coffee) boat' with the Bella Barista free offer will now be asked to work a bit & feedback to them some vital information.

The plan is !!

BB will send 40 today each with 2 x 250 grams of their new espresso blend, some will be sent Parcel post 24 and some will be sent Parcel post 48. Royal Mail have told BB that 97% of all 48 hour arrive next day so we will see.

The test pilots will be informed and a link to the first questionnaire which will be regarding the arrival time and the packaging a couple of days later they will receive a follow up questionnaire on the quality of the coffee.

They will also be asked if they would like to receive an additional 250 gram packed of Single Origin with a choice of single origin they will then receive the next two sets of questionnaires. When BB have received from each test pilot the completed questionnaire they will ail receive a £ 5 voucher

So by helping we get the chance of another 250g free coffee & possibly a useful £5 voucher.

That all sounds a very good deal to me.


----------



## Blackstone

I concur that it is a good deal.


----------



## spune

Very good deal.


----------



## 7493

Excellent deal!


----------



## Phil104

It is a great deal and a good way of engaging with forum members in particular and customers in general. Thanks again, Ron.


----------



## shrink

Sadly I'm away on a long weekend until Wednesday so won't get my coffee until then but ill be able to ask my colleagues what day it arrived, and should give it some needed rest time.

Should be interesting!


----------



## knightsfield

Just received an email saying the coffee will be sent out within the next few days ☺


----------



## majnu

Note the batch number also when trying the coffee.


----------



## aaronb

Got my email too, thanks ronsil and the BB crew!


----------



## Nod

This is great for us and hopefully will give them some good information. I guess we should all aim for a week after roasting for espresso? and brew as soon as you like?


----------



## Greenpotterer

Thanks for sorting, look like drinking lots of coffee in the near future what with LSOL as well


----------



## ronsil

URGENT....Have just had a email from BB. With everything so new they are worried about what appears a glitch in their communications system.

Some Members have reported not receiving their first emails.

If you have yours - great. If not put a note up on this thread & I will pass all info onto Rodney.

Please do NOT reply to this post if you have yours.


----------



## Scotford

Oh hello


----------



## froggystyle

Batch number 1! Get you.


----------



## jeebsy

I just got mine too - box is great, designed to go through a letterbox


----------



## 7493

Mine arrived at 9:15. One each of batches 1 and 4. Made it through the letterbox - just! Nice presentation. Roasted on the 15th. How long do you reckon we should let them rest?


----------



## froggystyle

Can see postie doing the other side of the road, fingers crossed he comes my way soon!


----------



## ronsil

Initially try 6 days after roast & then rest a few days more to see & report any further development

Put some comments on here if you want but fill up the delivery questionnaire first. That's the info they want urgently


----------



## majnu

Rich Berry, Butterscotch and Toffee sounds lush.


----------



## Wando64

Got mine this morning too.

No chance of going through my letterbox though.

Nice idea but it will not work for everyone.

Also, I normally buy coffee in a kilo bag.

Anyway, I passed this feedback directly back to Rodney.

On a positive note, don't those bags look gorgeous?

I am so looking forward to cut one open, but it will have to wait...


----------



## 7493

Thanks Ron! I'd already done the feedback before posting on here.


----------



## Blackstone

Just got mine. Loving the box they came in


----------



## 4085

Can someone post a picture of the bag and box please


----------



## Phil104

I assume that some of us, me included, are in the Parcel Post 48 group, which hasn't arrived next day and so I'm anticipating a Monday arrival


----------



## aaronb

Phil104 said:


> I assume that some of us, me included, are in the Parcel Post 48 group, which hasn't arrived next day and so I'm anticipating a Monday arrival


Me too. I have coffee I need to get through anyway so it's no bad thing, but look forward to them coming soon!


----------



## Mrboots2u

dfk41 said:


> Can someone post a picture of the bag and box please


----------



## PeterF

No e-mails received from BB


----------



## James811

Very good deal in my opinion









Mine didn't arrive today so I'm also expecting a Monday delivery, can't wait to try it!


----------



## glevum

batches 1 & 3 for me. very nice presentation with the box & bags


----------



## Blackstone

I was in 1 and 3 too. Not opened the bags yet but they look like they reseal well


----------



## Scotford

Really really impressed with the entire deal, if they continue with this standard then they're up there with the best service going.


----------



## truegrace

No sign of mine, roll on Monday!


----------



## CamV6

Well, I got both emails, one yesterday and another today.

Sadly no coffee from BB from Postie though


----------



## Mrboots2u

Mine have come. Left in a safe place. Box was undone as didn't have enough tape round it. Everything inside was fine though. Nice packaging for the beans. Now way would fit in my letter box though ....


----------



## Drewster

CamV6 said:


> Well, I got both emails, one yesterday and another today.
> 
> Sadly no coffee from BB from Postie though


I've got 3 so far:

1) From "Bella Barista" confirming I signed up

2) From "a different address" - Sample on the way

3) From "another address" - Report early arrivals and questionnaire etc

NB

No 2 had a list of recipients :-( Not good practise really! :-( (No biggie for me)

No 3 had "undisclosed recipients" - Which is better practise.


----------



## Blackstone

Anyone opened a bag yet? How are they looking with regards to dialling in compared to the beans from the hasbean offer?


----------



## Greenpotterer

Mine arrived today at 9:30 through the letter box the neighbours will think i've given up coffee.

I opened my batch No4, couldn't wait any longer the beans appear a to be a darker roast than my usual Hasbean offerings or the foundry one for that matter. Might dabble with a little Chemex, another late night beckons.

Gaz


----------



## coffeechap

Got mine batch 1 and 4 really nice packaging that fitted through the letter box will get them in the l1 in a few days









Beans look nicely roasted


----------



## glevum

just noticed with batch 1 bag that its not sealed, just the wire clip sealing the bag.. So, as its been exposed to air might try a shot tonight


----------



## glevum

A little bit naughty as only 4 days post roast i could not resist as my bag from batch 1 was not sealed. Currently drinking a rather bland Columbian saurez. Just had an Espresso and a 6oz flat white from BB Gaslight blend. This is right up my street, dark, rich & smooth. Bags of crema ( possible robusta) sweet after taste from the Rwandan with butterscotch & toffee notes as stated, cant pick up any berry notes yet. No acidity at all. Made the Mrs a flat white and this is the 1st she has drank with no sweetener and she picked out the toffee / butterscotch notes ( this may convert her







).... this is only going to get better & i am quite impressed at this early stage.


----------



## Blackstone

In my latest email it asked to open one pack now leave the other to rest for 4-5 days. I thought I would experiment with a brew from my areopress. The result, the best tasting coffee from my areopress to date. Not sure if it was all in the beans or partly due to using my sj instead of hand grinder but still, I'm impressed. A nice strong, rich flavour and looking forward to trying as an espresso.


----------



## 7493

I'm going to try Batch 1 tomorrow. 10 days after roasting. looking forward to it!


----------



## spune

I'll be breaking into mine tomorrow too. Really looking forward to it!


----------



## froggystyle

glevum said:


> A little bit naughty as only 4 days post roast i could not resist as my bag from batch 1 was not sealed. Currently drinking a rather bland Columbian saurez. Just had an Espresso and a 6oz flat white from BB Gaslight blend. This is right up my street, dark, rich & smooth. Bags of crema ( possible robusta) sweet after taste from the Rwandan with butterscotch & toffee notes as stated, cant pick up any berry notes yet. No acidity at all. Made the Mrs a flat white and this is the 1st she has drank with no sweetener and she picked out the toffee / butterscotch notes ( this may convert her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).... this is only going to get better & i am quite impressed at this early stage.


Dont think there is any robusta!


----------



## froggystyle

I cracked mine open this morning, only because i ran out of other beans.

Really lovely looking roast level, nice and even and a great smell to them.

In the grinder (MC2) lots of static, grinds flying everywhere.

In the machine (Classic) 18g in, level with tamper, light tap and firm tamp and polish, 26g out in 28 seconds.

In the Cup, tried a drop as espresso first, very nice sweet flavour coming though, from the brazil i guess!? With milk as a flat white, really lovely creamy rich flavour, cant get the butterscotch or toffee but very similar to the rave fudge i felt.

Would deffo buy these if the price was right.


----------



## majnu

Part of the 48hr crew, nothing here yet and the postie has been. Guess it will come tomorrow.


----------



## glevum

Target price is £13.49 delivered for the 2 x 250g we received. getting no static off my batch at all


----------



## froggystyle

Yeah got a mail from Rodney this morning about the price, fair price for the beans i think.

Be interested if anyone else has the MC2 and has lots of static from these?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Bella Barista very kindly sent me some today free of charge







along with a spare part which was also free of charge . Batch no.3 for me.

I'll let them rest a few more days before tucking into them


----------



## James811

Got mine this morning, fitted through the letterbox no problem so massive plus there for me







I'll try it later and report back


----------



## glevum

6oz gaslight blend batch 1, excellent reaction with milk even with only 5 days rest.


----------



## Scotford

First up for me this morning was a cafetiere from batch 1.

22g, 250 water, 95degC, 6 minute steep, one stir at 4minutes.

Toffee and butterscotch is pretty bang on! Some berries as it cooled too. Nice and pleasant, will definitely try as espresso tomorrow.


----------



## aaronb

Postie has just been, nothing but junk mail









If anything this thread has highlighted that it isn't normal to not get your post until gone midday on a regular basis.


----------



## ronsil

I prefer batch 4. It is quite similar to 'Fudge' but deeper, richer flavour.

Here's a pour from this AM. Apart from espresso makes a lovely americano. Will do with milk tomorrow.


----------



## Phil104

Nothing today at all - so the 48 hour delivery, if that was how they were sent, hasn't worked for me. Simply heightens anticipation.


----------



## 7493

Batch 1. Definitely getting butterscotch/toffee. Not so sure about the fruit. Whatever, it's a very tasty coffee even this young.









Apologies for the dismal latte art! I only manage even this about one time in three so far.


----------



## Drewster

Well I am a VERY happy bunny.... even happier than expected!

Just spoken to Mrs Drew &

I have received 2 packages!!

One of Batch 1 and Batch 3

One of Batch 3 and Batch 4

I'll obviously respond to BB's email etc but:

Arrived this morning.

Left in porch by postman

Not posted in "Mailbox at Garden Gate" - I very much doubt they would have fitted

Not posted through letterbox - They may have fitted but the postman knows we have dogs so probably decided porch was a better idea!

MrsD says packed well and (even though she is not into coffee) she is very intrigued by the description!!


----------



## jeebsy

40 secs for 40 out so still got some dialling in to do but the flat white is really nice, getting a deep toffee from it which is lovely. Cracking in milk, reckon my old dear would go mad for this. The espresso was too over for me to enjoy though, need to see how that works off a proper extraction.


----------



## spune

Brewed up batch #1 this morning.

13g in me Europiccola, 30s pull. resulted in my usual 'casually' brewed (not weighed etc) espresso topped with a splash of water and milk.

The result was a gorgeously smooth drink with hits of buttery toffee. As it cooled, I got hints of almonds.

Well pleased so far, can't fault the service nor beans at all.

Considering myself very privileged!


----------



## Thecatlinux

Postie tried to deliver at 9.40 this morning , so not letterbox friendly but this maybe an unfair judgement as I don't know how big the package is .

plus on the form sent to me it says:

ur target price for the package of 2 250 grm espresso blend you received is £13.49 including postage

and package in the UK

How would you rate the value

1= Expensive 2=average 3=good value

are BB proposing 2.25 Kilograms for £13.49 inclusive of postage ???????


----------



## glevum

lol, bargain of the century if it was 2.25 KG


----------



## coffeechap

No 2x 250 gram bags


----------



## johnealey

batch no 3 and 5 arrived today via 48hr into US Mail external mail box.

As per instructions opened 1 (batch 3):

1st)22.05g in 25 secs 44g out definately fruity, backnotes of butterscotch, no toffee. Added steamed milk for a flat white, stable at 5 days post roast. grind on the zentith 65e about 1mm past 5.5.

2nd) 22.05g in 25 secs 46.35g out (more foamy, caught me out) quick sip of espresso, berries yes, butterscotch no, toffee maybe. added steamed milk for a latte in a BB d'ancap large latte cup; sweet and more toffee than fruit.

Would say medium to just med dark roast.

Off to try a straight espresso ( sleep, pah!)

John


----------



## badger28

Mine arrived today, marked 48h delivery. Will have a crack at them tomorrow...


----------



## James811

I had some of batch 4 this morning, I'll try 1 later in the week.

I did batch 4 in aeropress, 13g, inverted, 3 minute steep. Same as always and it wasn't quite right. I'll try again tomorrow with a shorter steep and report back again, I can tell it had potential but I'd missed the sweet spot I think


----------



## James811

After that post I had to try again. Just did one at 2 minutes and unfortunately was still quite bitter, I had to put a sugar in to take the edge off which I've not done in a long time but made it a little better. Still not sure about it as brewed though but I only drink brewed so may not be getting it as I should. I'll see what batch 1 is like another time


----------



## 2971

Got mine today, letterbox was no problem, and the package was marked 48h. Batches 3 and 4 for me, and I've tried a couple of shots from batch 3. Very nice, my wife thought it was really smooth!


----------



## hotmetal

My batch 1&3 arrived by 48hr today at about lunchtime. Luckily I was in: the package *almost* fitted through my 'standard' letterbox but would have required quite a forceful push. Postie thought better of it and knocked. Lucky I was in as I say. Haven't had a chance to try them today and I'm not going to do so at 9pm but looking forward to trying them.


----------



## CamV6

Well, lookee here! My box arrived today and I must say this is the nicest packaging of coffee I have ever seen by some distance. As you can see from the pics, very classy even though I've made the box look less pretty than it was by taking the sticky label off.

We don't have a letterbox, but an outside small letter box attached to the wall so there was a knock on the door and it was delivered by hand to Mrs CamV6

As you can see I have batches 3 & 5 and the aroma is delightful.

I'll get stuck into these in the morning as espresso even though I reckon with a roast date of 15/10 its a bit earlier than I'd normally go for


----------



## badger28

I have to second this. The packaging is impressive. Real quality feel and some thought has been put into it.


----------



## hotmetal

Yes I thought it was very nicely packaged. Very impressed, it was almost OTT in presentation quality. The icing on the proverbial cake would have been if it had been a tiny bit skinnier/lower such that it would have fitted. I find that having to go to the main post office to pick up is such a pain. Almost puts me off mail order because I'm often not at home. Maybe they'll find a way of tweaking it so it will fit more letter boxes?


----------



## Thecatlinux

coffeechap said:


> No 2x 250 gram bags


Sometimes you just see what you want to see. Lol


----------



## CamV6

Well I tried batch 3 this morning as straight espresso

When I opened the aroma was lovely if slightly gassy which was telling me they still needed a little more rest (roast date 15/10) but I selflessly carried on so as to keep my promise

The first shot was a little slow but the second was closer the mark and I must say I really liked it. I'd say just the dark side of a medium roast. Oodles of flavours as described on the packaging, good crema and decent meoithfeel. These will definitely improve over the next few days.

I will do as asked and wait another 4 or 5 days before getting into the batch 5 bad BUT I feel it would actually be a fat better comparison to be testing them side side by side with equal rest.

Overall I think this gas light blend is a real winner although if I'm brutally honest the name is a bit dodgy IMO.

Good job BB, this is an excellent debut!


----------



## ronsil

Also agree that the name, Gaslight, does it no favours.IMO.


----------



## Scotford

Banged both batches through the LaSpaz this morning.

Batch 1 - 19 into 30 over 28 at 93. A tad too long as a tiny tinge of bitter on the finish but other than that, nice combination of flavours. Buttery, natural sweetness with a clean fruity body and a nice smooth finish. Goes very well with milk too, with just enough punch to plough through in a flattie.

Batch 4, only opened today. 19 into 34 over 27 seconds at 93. I instantly prefer this try. Will try to nail the first lot with these parameters and then make a real comparison.

I got toffee. I got a deep dark berry body and a slight sweetness with a shiny feeling crema.

In milk, sweet chocolate at first then slight fruitiness and a smooth silky finish.

I found that batch 1 had a slight open corner of the seal when it arrived and batch 4 was completely sealed.


----------



## glevum

Batch 3 tonight. For me not quite as nice as batch 1. Getting less toffee note but sweetness and a bit of berry. Still a very nice shot and a 6oz'er. cant wait to sample the SO


----------



## Phil104

Well, I don't know if I'm the only one but still no beans. I have emailed Marko at BB but maybe mine went in a batch by Post Office third class.


----------



## glevum

Mrs. Glevum just had a batch 3 flattie with no sweetener and she picked out toffee and almonds. We are both luvin' these beans in a 6oz. Well done BB and thanks from me for being part of the Gaslight blend trial


----------



## aaronb

Phil104 said:


> Well, I don't know if I'm the only one but still no beans. I have emailed Marko at BB but maybe mine went in a batch by Post Office third class.


Nothing for me either


----------



## markf1988

I haven't had mine yet too


----------



## Scotford

Almonds! That was another of the ever so subtle hints I got from batch 4. Couldn't put my finger (tastebuds) on it


----------



## frandavi99

Nothing here yet either.


----------



## ronsil

Have told Bella Barista that some of the 48hr deliveries have not yet arrived.

Will wait until after 2.00 pm tomorrow Wednesday & then collate a list from this thread to pass back to them.

Please post of arrival on Wednesday if yours come & you have already posted as non-arrival.

Thanks


----------



## Thecatlinux

Following up my delivery, can't belive mind ended up back at the sorting office, really nicely packed and letterbox friendly . I posted it through my letterbox with no effort at all , all I can think awkward illiterate postman.

Hit in to batch three with a couple of espressos , im getting almonds and salted Carmel with I thought a hint of citrus. Lovely mouthfeel and a real smooth coffee.

mine was a 48hr delivery and had i have been at home would have been here yesterday at 9.10am


----------



## Phil104

ronsil said:


> Have told Bella Barista that some of the 48hr deliveries have not yet arrived.
> 
> Will wait until after 2.00 pm tomorrow Wednesday & then collate a list from this thread to pass back to them.
> 
> Please post of arrival on Wednesday if yours come & you have already posted as non-arrival.
> 
> Thanks


Will do, Ron, thanks, and I'm reassured I'm not alone but it's of concern to BB if projected delivery dates are not being met by a sizable proportion of our relatively small number.


----------



## hotmetal

Guess I was lucky: 48 hr service and got mine on Monday when as luck would have it I was actually in for a change, as it was just too tight to go through the letterbox.

Dialled in this morning: took 3 adjustments (coarser). Drank them all in the name of science and duty (plus it was 6.30am and I needed a boost). Then a fourth one that ran right (18.3 > 39 in 28) to try it in milk. No tiredness at work today! Smooth chocolate, a hint of bitterness at the end of the shots that ran too long (18.5> 41 in 60"). Very muted acidity in all that I made this morning from my batch 1 beans. I might try batch 3 tomorrow and then go back to batch 1 on Friday/Sat so I can compare same batches at different rest periods.


----------



## Scotford

Scotford said:


> Batch 1 - 19 into 30 over 28 at 93.
> 
> ...
> 
> Will try to nail the first lot with these parameters and then make a real comparison.


Smashing! Batch 4. 19g, 30.5g, 29s, 93°.

Lovely buttery mouth feel in milk, slight fudginess, berries, caramel, very easy drinking.


----------



## DavecUK

Check the roasted date, I got a batch delivered today 22/10/14, that was roasted on the 20/10/14. So really that's pretty good and it was sent by 48hr post....but obviously took less than 48hrs to arrive.


----------



## aaronb

Mine just came 5 mins ago, roasted 20th and sent 48 hour so all good. I have batch 1 & 3.

Packaging is beautiful and a lot of thought has clearly gone into it as others said.

The bags (still sealed) smell quite roasty still, so I think I'll leave them until the weekend to rest a bit.


----------



## ronsil

The parcels still seem to be trickling in to you.

On re-think perhaps we'll leave till Thursday evening to verify people without a delivery.


----------



## 2971

I think this might be the nicest coffee I can remember... seriously impressed


----------



## markf1988

Got mine today, didnt fit through letter box so left with neighbour. Impressed with packaging, looking forward to trying these out!


----------



## shrink

Mine all picked up at work today, they apparently arrived while I was on holiday. Packing lovely, very well presented and the smell from the one way valves is heavenly. If the scent is any indication, these will be right up my street.

I won't really get a chance to use until the weekend, but I'll try dialling in the first batch tomorrow evening. And will see how much I can get through before the end of the weekend.


----------



## 7493

Liking this more with each hit. (Batch 1) Will open the Batch 4 tomorrow and see if that is comparable.


----------



## frandavi99

Mine nearly arrived today, but are back at the Post Office depot for me to collect when I can. Irritating, as they normally leave anything too big to fit through the letter box in my safe-ish place out back. :-(


----------



## glevum

Both bags finished for me. comments submitted to BB. really impressed with the experience. Found batch 1 slightly better as espresso and batch 3 in a flat white. had no static or gassy problems, also had a great reaction with milk. Best flattie ive had for months. thanks to BB & Ronsil for the heads up.


----------



## Phil104

Ah, just got home and at some point today the package had popped through the door - as everyone else has said the packaging is spot on - the tissue paper a nice touch. And I've got batches 1 and 3. I have completed the BB form although the computer is currently not happy to send it. Incidentally, I'm seriously impressed with your coffee drinking glevum, especially as I'm not going to be able to touch mine for a week or so.


----------



## shrink

Well sorry all but I don't get it at all. I didn't get on with batch one in the slightest. I won't post comments here as it's unfair on BB but suffice to say I didn't finish the bag and switched back to a coffee I actually like!

Based on smell alone I don't have much hope for batch 4 either


----------



## 7493

After the delights of batch 1 we were rather disappointed with batch 4. Don't get me wrong, it's still a very drinkable coffee but seemed to lack the complexity of batch 1 and was also lacking in crema and colour in the cup.


----------



## shrink

Maybe I was unlucky.... In the bag batch 1 didn't even smell nice. Had a burned acrid smell and slightly oily overtones. I had to adjust my mazzzer round by about an inch coarser just to stop it choking. The ground coffee didn't smell any more appealing and the resultant espresso had some hint of almond in there but it was generally covered up by the taste of overly roasted bitterness. I didn't like it with or without milk.


----------



## Soll

Mine arrived yesterday at work in a nice letter box friendly box, roasted on the 20th so I'll wait a week for espresso. If the smell is to go by its going to be good, reminds me of one the Italian blends which if it is, it'll be right up my street, can't wait


----------



## ronsil

I am now assuming everyone who registered with BB has received their Beans.

Anyone still without please post on here ASAP


----------



## Jon V

shrink said:


> Maybe I was unlucky.... In the bag batch 1 didn't even smell nice. Had a burned acrid smell and slightly oily overtones. I had to adjust my mazzzer round by about an inch coarser just to stop it choking. The ground coffee didn't smell any more appealing and the resultant espresso had some hint of almond in there but it was generally covered up by the taste of overly roasted bitterness. I didn't like it with or without milk.


I found the same. Much preferred batch 4 which needed a bit finer grind (still coarser than most), and was much more pleasant tasting, with some berryish notes coming through.


----------



## shrink

4 did smell a bit nicer, so will try it at the weekend


----------



## hotmetal

I've done the 'early' drinks with batches 1&3. (RD 15th). I'm enjoying batch 3 at the moment and will record the flavours of both batches tomorrow and sat. I had to go a little bit coarser, maybe 1.3 from 1.0 on the Mini. Also found it choked easily and batch 1 tastes a tad 'roasty'. No complaints with 3 at all. Getting an almond or chocolate coated Marzipan thing going on. I've been running fairly long (18.5 into about 42) but a shorter shot (18.5-37) this morning was a tad better balanced. Well impressed with batch 3 overall.


----------



## aaronb

Just opened them both.

Batch1: smells really roasty, so dark (far too dark for me), specs of oil on the beans, shot poured quite nicely but then halved in size so still a bit too fresh. Tastes a little bit acrid, and I can see why somebody thought Robusta was in there.


----------



## froggystyle

Interesting on the batch 1 issues, i would have thought a batch would be 1 roast giving the same result, my batch 1 which has now all gone was lovely, just the right level of roast, no oil, smelt lovely.

Anyone know what size roaster they have?


----------



## shrink

Maybe to keep it a bit more unknown. Different people have batches labeled differently. As my batch 1 was more in line with Aaron's comments


----------



## 7493

There would seem to be something odd going on with batch 1 at least. I can't believe everything labelled batch one is from the same roast. Mine were definitely in line with Froggy's not dark and certainly no oil on the beans.


----------



## froggystyle

But why roast a batch that is obviously not great, don't see the point.


----------



## Mrboots2u

froggystyle said:


> But why roast a batch that is obviously not great, don't see the point.


Not everybody likes the same thing

Some people might like it

The roaster might like it

I don't like any of the batches , doesn't mean they are all bad

Just means I don't like em

Who know ?

Sample roasts are there To be tested


----------



## 4085

froggystyle said:


> But why roast a batch that is obviously not great, don't see the point.


Because they are trying to see how close the roasters ideal bean in his mind is to the publics perception


----------



## DavecUK

I see a lot of discussion about batch 1, but reading some of the posts, they are almost certainly batch 1s roasted on different days and is batch 1 for that particular date. e.g. my Batch 1 was roasted on the 20/10/14. I assume the batch traceability is Date+Batch No. it's fairly common practice to start numbering batches from 1 each day and use the combo of batch and date for traceability, e.g. 181014-1 or 201014-1


----------



## garydyke1

Its risky going public with test batches, very brave. I would be concerned there wasn't any prior idea by the roaster of ''this is how we think our coffee tastes best'' do you enjoy it? . If public option ends up so divided where do you go. I would like the roaster to present opinion of which roast they think makes their coffee shine, will there be a big reveal ?

Ill be opening batches 1 & 3 on the weekend, looking forward to it


----------



## froggystyle

Cracked open batch 3 last night, didn't get chance to pull a shot this morning but will have a play with them tonight.

Feedback time after that.


----------



## 7493

DaveC Good point! In that case I have Batch 1 and 4 both roasted on the 15th. Would be interested to hear if the positive comments are for the same roast day and the negatives for another.


----------



## ronsil

Have spoken with Steve who is the roaster at BB.

I'll quote, with permission, what he says:



> *I thought I'd settle the rumour that batch 1 is various different roasts etc.*
> 
> *
> **The fact is that all roasts are as they appear; all of batch 1 is the first roast on the 15th October and so on. What is happening is that different people with different preferences are tasting the same coffee - for some it is just what they're after, but some who might more usually choose lightly roasted coffee find it unacceptably roasty, and that's fine, this is a trial and an opportunity to gauge the breadth of personal taste in the market. I'm not surprised batch 1 is beginning to show some oils by now, it's quite a bit darker than I would normally roast. *
> 
> *
> By way of balance, one of the batches I found to be a bit under roasted and edgily acidic too, but just as some really enjoyed the dark one, I wanted to see if anyone really liked the light one. This feedback has been really valuable. *
> 
> *
> **I appreciate the honest comments, please keep them coming.Thank you all.*


So there you have it straight from the horses mouth. Personally I found batch 4 most to my personal liking.

It's been a great & expensive excercise for Bella Barista & I feel we have been very fortunate in participating. Am looking forward to the next stage.


----------



## Nod

Right... I am ready for the weekend and my 2 delicious looking bags is gas light (batch 3 and 4)


----------



## Nod

Continued... (Hasty 'send' button press)

Anyone nailed these for espresso... My standard 'recipe' is 18gr coffee aiming for 28 gr of shot in 26 seconds. Anyone able to suggest another plan....


----------



## 7493

For me Batch 1 works well at 14g in 30g out in 25 ish seconds. Batch 4 is better at 18g in 30g out in 30ish seconds.


----------



## Nod

Thanks.. I'll give it a try...


----------



## badger28

I had a batch 4 yesterday as espresso. 18g to 35 and it was pretty good. Darker than I normally go but it was lovely! Roast 1 I am struggling with, but a guest had it in a flat white and really liked it.

So for me both are working but I have to gauge the tastes of the guinea pig!


----------



## DavecUK

ronsil said:


> Have spoken with Steve who is the roaster at BB.
> 
> I'll quote, with permission, what he says:
> 
> So there you have it straight from the horses mouth. Personally I found batch 4 most to my personal liking.
> 
> It's been a great & expensive excercise for Bella Barista & I feel we have been very fortunate in participating. Am looking forward to the next stage.


However as I have batch 1 roasted on 20th and another has batch 1 roasted on the 15th, I think what I said is also true.



> Its risky going public with test batches, very brave. I would be concerned there wasn't any prior idea by the roaster of ''this is how we think our coffee tastes best'' do you enjoy it? . If public option ends up so divided where do you go. I would like the roaster to present opinion of which roast they think makes their coffee shine, will there be a big reveal ?


 I agree it has been an expensive exercise from BB, but refreshing to have a roaster who doesn't say "this is the way we roast", but one willing push the envelope a little and get feedback. As we all know there are many types of machines and preparation methods for coffee. What might be good for one, won't necessarily be so for another. A coffee might "shine" when roasted and prepared as espresso, but not be so good in a Carafe. I'm pretty sure Steve knows what he is doing and rather than experimenting on people as I think was mentioned somewhere. He is respecting the customer opinions and preparation methods as potentially being different to his own and giving them some potential choices.



> But why roast a batch that is obviously not great, don't see the point.


I remember years ago, my roaster friend used to do a medium Sumatran and a dark Sumatran, both exactly the same coffee, both to 2 different markets, both good for the specific uses they were to be put. I think to say this is the only level/way to roast a particular coffee to make it taste the best can be a mistake made by commercial roasters. As I said before, it can depend on personal taste, type of drink prep, and even type of machine. Ill personally roast the same Kenyan light for some applications/people and dark for others. People are just used to roasters offering a "perfect" roast level for a particular bean...which in a sense is a little bit of nonsense if you think about it hard enough and more roasters should offer the same bean at a few levels of roast.


----------



## garydyke1

DavecUK said:


> He is respecting the customer opinions and preparation methods as potentially being different to his own and giving them some potential choices.
> 
> ... more roasters should offer the same bean at a few levels of roast.


I think thats all well and good if roasting per order in small volumes. But you're deluded if you think its manageable when >250kg a day


----------



## Scotford

Do all roasters not 'test public opinion'?

Subjective?

Captive audience?


----------



## hotmetal

Well there is a distinction to be made between a roaster who tests public opinion by roasting how he thinks is best and seeing how many people buy it. Whether he then tries darker and lighter roasts and attempts to gauge the effect on sales is then the minimum that can be truly called "testing public opinion".

That is possibly a bit different from trialling 4 batches amongst 50 people and asking for detailed feedback for a range of parameters. I hope BB/Steve's research pays off, as there's obviously a cost to this (with all those of us who have enjoyed at least one of the batches being the beneficiaries). Hopefully it will help them to get the roast level 'right' for their intended market. The one thing I would be tempted to question is whether we, as forum members, are a truly representative sample of the overall market they're looking at.

Based on what I've seen/tasted, I will definitely buy some beans from them occasionally once the trial is over - not least to see what the final result was. They have certainly established themselves in my mind as a worthy supplier. That is indeed subjective, but batch 3 suits my taste. Hope it turns out well for them.


----------



## aaronb

I found it a bit odd that the roastery has gone live (email mailer) before many results from the samples have come in?

Each to their own and all before I get slated, but based off Batch 1 I wouldn't order from them, it isn't drinkable.


----------



## hotmetal

Not odd really - they've got several beans on offer and it's only the Gas Light blend (funny name!) that they're testing. Plus, if they've got all the machinery, they don't want it sitting idle, so they're rolling out the new strand to their business, but will presumably make tweaks once the results are known. I'd buy batch 3 again.


----------



## DavecUK

garydyke1 said:


> I think thats all well and good if roasting per order in small volumes. But you're deluded if you think its manageable when >250kg a day


Well Gary thats a lot of assumptions by you, but I have personally roasted 500+kg per day of many different types of bean, on my own, for 2-3 days per week, so perhaps I am deluded, but I know that they were very successful at offering certain beans at a medium and then a medium dark roast. I used a 25kg 1960s probat belt drive to do it in and it was hard work on my own. It's a business I could have gone into quite easily had I wanted, but I am happily retired and wish to stay that way. I know what's possible should roasters want to try new things and I don't believe I am deluded. I always think it's great to have a new roaster to the market, as I have said many times....especially when they use an experienced roastmaster. So many new startups just start with no experience at all and "learn on the job".

However, thanks for your comments, I am sure others will appreciate them.


----------



## Drewster

Well I have finally got home and seen the beans 1st hand.

I opened batch 1 - (15 Oct).

I am somewhat inexperienced but for me:

1) They look like "dark roast" even colour but very dark. (Not obviously oily/shiny but dark)

2) The dark impression very much "enhanced"/amplified by the smell..

A very "burnt toast" smell (I don't mean a burnt beans... but "burnt toast" is my distinct impression)

and to me a distinct "dark roast" aroma.

Tonight I have knocked out:

a) Double espresso: 18g ==> 30g (ended up 32g) circa 26sec. Black as night! Thick as treacle! Crema still 100% throughout the shot once I finished.

Took an age to settle. Crema dark and toffee coloured with some darker "ripples".

Aroma - Toffee/Caramel/Peanut Brittle...

Taste Whoa!! Black as sin... some toffee hints really "ballsy"....

Not really my "ideal" but drinkable....

b) Double espresso into a flat white. Same shot parameters (ish).

Very surprised it wasn't flat white it was flat treacle! An incredible deep dark brown..

Sweet Toffee/Caramel/Treacle aroma.

Taste - still dark and heavy, more toffee....

All in all I'd rate this as OK but a bit too "heavy" for my taste...

I'll try down dosing a bit and see how that works out...

and try some filter & Sowden brews...

Then see what the other batches do.....


----------



## aaronb

Batch 3, 18g > 30g in about 25 secs

Burnt, toasty, unpleasant lingering mouthfeel. A little bit of cherry which is nice and it's a lot better than Batch 1 but still not nice for me.


----------



## ronsil

Aren't we all so different in our tastes.

Just as soon as those fruity flavours creep in, it ruins the espresso for me.

That's why I didn't keep the 'refrac'. Getting higher yields introduced all sorts of delicate, fruity flavours I just don't like.


----------



## badger28

ronsil said:


> Aren't we all so different in our tastes.
> 
> Just as soon as those fruity flavours creep in, it ruins the espresso for me.
> 
> That's why I didn't keep the 'refrac'. Getting higher yields introduced all sorts of delicate, fruity flavours I just don't like.


Very true. I personally love those flavours so as soon as they aren't there I get bored!


----------



## Nod

\ said:


> Batch 3' date=' 18g > 30g in about 25 secs Burnt, toasty, unpleasant lingering mouthfeel. A little bit of cherry which is nice and it's a lot better than Batch 1 but still not nice for me.[/quote']
> 
> I am afraid this is exactly my experience... Batch 3... Nailed the recipe of 18:28 in 26 secs. 3 attempts... Way too dark for me. I think I have been with hasbean too long. V thick crema and bitter and not to my taste at all. I then made in IMM Costa Rican from a few weeks ago and it was like coming home. If people think I should try longer or shorter extraction times then let me know. It is a shame as I loved everything about this trial and BB but I have to be honest how I found the coffee this morning and I was just too dark I think. I will persevere with longer rest time and tuck into the batch 4 I have.


----------



## aaronb

Nod said:


> I am afraid this is exactly my experience... Batch 3... Nailed the recipe of 18:28 in 26 secs. 3 attempts... Way too dark for me. I think I have been with hasbean too long. V thick crema and bitter and not to my taste at all. I then made in IMM Costa Rican from a few weeks ago and it was like coming home. If people think I should try longer or shorter extraction times then let me know. It is a shame as I loved everything about this trial and BB but I have to be honest how I found the coffee this morning and I was just too dark I think. I will persevere with longer rest time and tuck into the batch 4 I have.


Yeah you sound like you have similar tastes to me, I think there is no point in us changing the recipe up and am moving onto a lighter roast from a different roaster as I just cant drink the BB stuff.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Nod said:


> I am afraid this is exactly my experience... Batch 3... Nailed the recipe of 18:28 in 26 secs. 3 attempts... Way too dark for me. I think I have been with hasbean too long. V thick crema and bitter and not to my taste at all. I then made in IMM Costa Rican from a few weeks ago and it was like coming home. If people think I should try longer or shorter extraction times then let me know. It is a shame as I loved everything about this trial and BB but I have to be honest how I found the coffee this morning and I was just too dark I think. I will persevere with longer rest time and tuck into the batch 4 I have.


Coarsen the grind

Try 18 into 36 at 25-30 seconds

Taste

Report back .


----------



## johnealey

Opened bag of batch 5 roasted on the 15th this morning. Nutty smell on opening.

1) grind at approx 5.3 on zentith dial 22.05 in 44.3 out in 30 seconds as an espresso. Dark brown crema, hoppy taste / aroma reminded me of a summer real ale, slightly sweet with a back taste of something fruit but no idea what

2) grind at approx 5.4 on zenith dial 22.05 in 46.2 out in 29 seconds into large bella latte cup as a latte. Slightly lighter crema good pour from the 22g VST basket in a naked portafilter. Much better for the milk, Sarah described this as an all day coffee for her and not as fruity as batch 3 from the same date.

3) Left the grind setting as 2, but tried a lungo 22.05 in 60, sour and thin, my fault should have adjuted the grind. Will try a courser grind later when stop buzzing... ( not my first coffees of the day)

John


----------



## Nod

Thanks Boots.. I will def try this in the morning. I drink anymore coffee today I will need a lie down!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Nod said:


> Thanks Boots.. I will def try this in the morning. I drink anymore coffee today I will need a lie down!


If that don't work try lower the temp at bit on the spaz as well


----------



## Nod

Will do....never adjusted temp so will be an exciting development...


----------



## frandavi99

Bit behind the curve on these, mine were roasted on the 20th and sent 24 hour but I only got them in my greedy mitts today :-( I missed a failed delivery attempt on the 22nd and couldn't collect from the depot until today. Places like Has Bean and Pact may not use quite such attractive packaging but there's a lot to be said for more malleable packaging that can be squeezed into my letter box.


----------



## Drewster

Drewster said:


> I'll try down dosing a bit and see how that works out...
> 
> and try some filter & Sowden brews...
> 
> Then see what the other batches do.....


Well I spent the day in London so haven't either down dosed or tried other brews but......

Batch 3 - (15 Oct).

1) They also look like "dark roast" to me - even colour but very dark. (Not obviously oily/shiny but dark)

2) Not anywhere near as much "burnt toast"

Double espresso into a flat white. (18g in 30ish out).

The shot was possibly even thicker... massive crema, really dark toffee colour...

Still pretty dark with the milk in...

More Sweet Toffee/Caramel/Treacle aroma...

Taste - Lots (and lots) of toffee/caramel.. very smooth.

I much prefer this to Batch 1!


----------



## jeebsy

I made a couple of flat whites with batch three tonight, very drinkable. Nicer than batch one for me.

Been drinking a lot of batch one practicing milk, it's good as a flat white but to me the espresso is pretty barking.


----------



## spune

Really enjoying #1 so far, loving the smoothness of the shot with a bit of milk and water added to make my mini Americano style drink (13g shot in).


----------



## shrink

garydyke1 said:


> There is no way batch 1 is going anywhere near my grinder.
> 
> Batch 3 is roasty , bitter and acrid regardless of parameters. I can't taste the poor coffee hiding underneath : (
> 
> Not for me i'm sorry.


I gave up on batch 1 having wasted half the bag trying to get a shot that was half decent. In the end, only super ristretto (like 1:1) drowned in at least a flat whites worth of milk made it drinkable, and I use the word drinkable.

Batch 3 smells nicer and seems to have mellowed with a few more days on it, so will try that tomorrow and see how I get on. I still suspect it may be darker than my usual tastes.

I think it may have served BB well to set some expectations here. If I'd known it was going to be a batch of two fairly dark roasts, I probably wouldn't have wasted their or my time by trying them.


----------



## majnu

Does anyone know if all the beans on their site are roasted dark? I want to order some Ethiopia Guji Deri Kojao but if they are roasted the same way as batch 1 and 3 that I received then I may as well save some cash. I'm just not getting any of the labelled cuping notes with these batches.


----------



## aaronb

majnu said:


> Does anyone know if all the beans on their site are roasted dark? I want to order some Ethiopia Guji Deri Kojao but if they are roasted the same way as batch 1 and 3 that I received then I may as well save some cash. I'm just not getting any of the labelled cuping notes with these batches.


I suspect they are. Based on the batch 1 & 3 I got, I would not order beans from them.


----------



## Mrboots2u

majnu said:


> Does anyone know if all the beans on their site are roasted dark? I want to order some Ethiopia Guji Deri Kojao but if they are roasted the same way as batch 1 and 3 that I received then I may as well save some cash. I'm just not getting any of the labelled cuping notes with these batches.


Message them via their site and ask ...


----------



## majnu

Mrboots2u said:


> Message them via their site and ask ...


Do you always have to state the obvious?









They weren't exactly going to reply back to my email when I posted, but there was more chance that someone might have been on the forum and known the answer.


----------



## Mrboots2u

What is obvious to you might not be obvious to everyone , hence taking the time to reply .

We all got coffee in different roasts

Either BB or the roaster Steve Peel can tell you

I'm sorry me taking the time to reply to your questions is annoying you


----------



## 4085

Look for gods sake. They have sent out a load of samples to people for their OWN purposes. If you do not like darker beans it does not mean that there is anything wrong with the roast, just it is not to your taste.

All this political crap about I would not buy them......who the hell is interested?

You wanted free beans.....be respectful and give the feedback asked for


----------



## Drewster

I have tried down dosing with Batch 3.

16g in about 30g-ish out then into a flat white...

I didn't try the espresso neat but it was still dark and chock full of crema.

This flat white was much more mellow.... still toffee and caramel but quite "gentle and calm" (not "punchy in your face" like larger dose).

I am enjoying this as a nice warming drink after getting chilly wandering round a car boot sale....

I did try Batch 3 as a filter (before the car boot).... and to be frank least said the better :-(


----------



## majnu

Mrboots2u said:


> Coarsen the grind
> 
> Try 18 into 36 at 25-30 seconds
> 
> Taste
> 
> Report back .


This has potentially hit the nail on the head for me (tried on batch 3). Much less acrid and a hell of a lot more mouthfeel and caramel notes. The crema is less though but it's more than drinkable now in a flat white. Need to do the survey again but will try and get some consistent results first using 2.5 to 3.0 on the k30 (all depends on the zero point on which setting should be used ).


----------



## RagingMammoth

Just tried some of the first batch. 17 in, 35 out in about 24 seconds. It was utterly flavourless, I'm really let down to be honest. I'll try again in the morning.


----------



## Blackstone

I find i get the best out of it when the pour is longer eg 40secs plus


----------



## Glenn

Lets keep the feedback on track

This is a Bella Barista thread - not a Has Bean thread

Gary's opinions are welcomed

There is no need for personal insults

Gary's account is separate from the Has Bean account

Some forum sponsors choose to become more involved than others - this is their right so please respect that


----------



## beebah

I found Gary's post helpful. I got the classic out of the cupboard to give these beans a go. I was so disappointed with what I got from batch 1 (burnt, bitter flavours) that I was sure it was all down to my rusty espresso technique and was going to jack it all in (getting rid rather than suicide). I'm not saying that that wasn't partly to blame, but knowing others hadn't enjoyed it gave me confidence to give my bag of batch 4 a go. Although it was darker than I'd normally go for there was a bit of berry they're and some butterscotch in what I made to encourage me to keep trying with the rest of the bag and maybe the lsol beans too (although the tasting e through the v60 carafe at the moment).

I wold like Gary to continue to comment freely on coffees as I find his comments interesting and useful. I would also like to thank BB for organising this, I'm very impressed by how they have done it. I'm still unsure if they're beans are for me, bit I would recommend them to someone I thought would like them.


----------



## shrink

I'll re-itterate that I think this is an issue of expectation management.

If BB had perhaps given some suggestion as to what kind of coffee they were going for, it may have influenced those interested in trying it. They may even have been able to send different batches to different people based on preference.

It's a shame really as perhaps batch 1 is someone's cup of tea, it was just so far off the mark for me that I literally couldn't find any way to make it drinkable no matter how much milk i drowned it in.


----------



## 7493

@ Shrink What was the roast date on your batch 1 sample?


----------



## awcoffee

I am also one who found the taste of both batches not to my taste but we have found this with other roasters. Blue cheese and Strictly are also not to my taste but that's me. I was grateful for the experience and I do hope that Rodney and Steve have gained from it. We will stay with our current source as we enjoy their product so much more

Alan


----------



## froggystyle

Well smashed all mine now, have completed the feedback on the site.

Looking back i prefer batch 1, batch 4 lacked something for me. I only had them as flat whites, had a little sip of espresso, but no other method was used.

I have now put my name in the hat for the SO roast, fingers crossed i get a bag and can try them on pour over.


----------



## RagingMammoth

No idea what went wrong last time, but I just had an amazing shot from it. 17 in again, 28 seconds with 35 out. Really nice americano.


----------



## shrink

Rob666 said:


> @ Shrink What was the roast date on your batch 1 sample?


15th of October


----------



## markf1988

Did I miss an email with the feedback for the coffee link on? Ive only given feedback for the packaging...


----------



## jeebsy

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/coffee-taste-survey


----------



## Blackstone

markf1988 said:


> Did I miss an email with the feedback for the coffee link on? Ive only given feedback for the packaging...


Pm sent


----------



## markf1988

Thanks people!


----------



## StevePeel

Hi all, horse's mouth here. Just been reading through this thread, it's not been easy to read obviously but when you invite honest feedback it's never going to be. I've been tasting the batches over the same time frame, and I too have not been happy with the toasty flavours I've been getting - here's why: starting a roastery is a long drawn out impatient process - choosing kit, choosing coffee, sorting graphics, website, packaging, logistics, and finally waiting upon waiting for the kit to be delivered. When suddenly all that comes together and you have a product, nailing the roast profile of the blend, then waiting to see how it develops over a fortnight before even testing a focus group is just not an option, you need to start servicing the huge investment. The people who have taken part in this trial, you are the focus group. It was more about the logistics than the coffee because we knew the coffee wasn't nailed. That turned out to be a mistake and we should have made that explicitly clear.

So, thanks for the appraisal, I apologise that I've inexplicably offended some of you somehow, and I will be taking your comments on board. The blend is going to get a touch lighter. Not has-bean ligh, they do that stuff really well, but it's not my thing, but enough to take the toastiness out of the aroma. This will be incremental and a product of really getting to know my new machine which so far I've done less than 20 roasts on. For now I would always prefer my espresso on the dark side rather than under developed so until I've really familiarised myself with everything it's one for the lower acidity fans.

Hope this helps.

Steve Peel


----------



## rmblack78

Weirdly I get a nice espresso (to my taste) out of batch one. But it makes a bitter long black, not sure why?


----------



## truegrace

I was loving batch one in a flattie, just finishing off batch 3 then will send in my results


----------



## johnealey

Hi Steve

For me would like to say thanks for the honesty on the above and would guess am not alone in being pleased to hear you going a little lighter with the final roasts.

John


----------



## bobbytoad

Looks like i've come to the party late, I'm looking for a darker chocolate hazelnut Espresso - just tont get sour shots - i wonder how much of this is hype?

Have no issues with light roasted beans for pour over - just wish one supplier would do dark and light to save ordering from 2 different places.

Steve, I may be tempted to give the 'Gas Light' a go if its still delivers a 'traditional espresso' before the roast is lightened...


----------



## 7493

Steve, thanks for the report. However, I loved batch 1 (15th October roast date) and so did my sub-group of testers (wife and son). We all reckoned it was one of the best coffees we'd had so far. Really didn't like batch 4 anywhere near as much which seemed to be much lighter (at least in the cup). If anything, we all wished you'd go slightly darker from batch 1 not lighter!

I appreciate how difficult a start up roastery is and feel honoured to be able to contribute in whatever small way to your future success.

Best of luck with the enterprise!


----------



## Wando64

Note to self:

if I ever decide to enlist a focus group for my newly opened coffee roasting venture, ensure to get them to sign a confidentiality agreement before any coffee sample is delivered to them.


----------



## CamV6

Steve for what its worth (and I have just put this and more in the feedback form) I've really enjoyed batch 5. Batch 3 didn't do it for me and seemed a bit weedy and thin but batch 5 was really enjoyable. Didn't seem over roasted to me and I didn't get any ashyness or a sense it was over roasted

Are you able to tell us a little about the differences between the batches out of the roastery in this project just out of general interest?


----------



## aaronb

Did anyone else get the SO?

I'd opted out as I didn't think I'd enjoy it but got a bag yesterday anyway.

Packaging is interesting, a strong flat cardboard letter sized pack. I'm not really sure I'd want beans I purchased to be flattened like that, but if you need a delivery through your letterbox then this is for you. I didn't like the bag as much as the ones the blends came in, and the resealable mechanism tore off when I opened it









Too dark for me and smelt really roasty, but for the DSOL people give BB a go.


----------



## glevum

yep, i got my 250g of Free Ethopian SO yesterday


----------



## James811

I signed up for it but haven't received anything


----------



## Blackstone

James811 said:


> I signed up for it but haven't received anything


Me too


----------



## Greenpotterer

Mine arrived yesterday must admit I liked the idea of the flatter parcel better than the last pair, each to their own I suppose. Not so impressed with the fact that i couldn't get the bag open, I had to cut it open it the end. I tried it in the aeropress this morning (as I've broken yet another Chemex 3 and counting) it was a little bland to say the least maybe a few more days to develop.

Gaz


----------



## ronsil

Greenpotterer said:


> I had to cut it open it the end.


That's normal. There are two nicks to mark the cutting point. Cut off the heat sealed top at those points & then it can be resealed using the zip lock.


----------



## hotmetal

Hoping I might get some SO to try. I only managed to get around to sending my feedback yesterday so I might have missed the SO boat but I opted in. For me it's brilliant news that they have an even more letterbox-friendly packaging option. The Gaslight box would have fitted through my letterbox if the postie had really been prepared to shove it but he didn't want to damage it and I only just caught him. Normally I'd be at work and it's the bane of my life going to the main post office every time I order coffee.

I'm probably going to order a naked portafilter from BB in the near future so if I'm not part of the SO test crew then I may just order some anyway.


----------



## 7493

My SO package arrived this morning, Royal Mail 48. Straight through the letterbox. Much less of a challenge to the postie. Rwanda Buliza roasted on the 30th of October so I'll give it a few days before sampling.


----------



## shrink

I got my SO today as well. I'm hoping given my feedback on the blends that this will be more to my liking, but havent opened it yet, as I have three bags of hasbean to get through!


----------



## ronsil

My SO, Guatemala - El Guatalon also arrived today. Straight in via the letter box.

The very flat pack is no worry. After a little while the beans exude gas & the bag puffs up a bit.


----------



## markf1988

Got mine today, fitted through letter box fine. Looking forward to trying


----------



## majnu

Received my SO today, also have some from the BB deal which is resting so will be comparing in a couple of days. Thanks Steve.


----------



## spune

Received mine today, as others, Guatemalan. Looking forward to the trial, thanks again BB. Top service!


----------



## Blackstone

Got mine today too. Liking the packaging for ease for delivery


----------



## jeebsy

Prefer these type of bags personally


----------



## 2971

jeebsy said:


> Prefer these type of bags personally


I agree


----------



## jeebsy

Is there a form for these?


----------



## ronsil

I think BB will be emailing all participants with feedback details.

If nothing arrives over the next day or so I will let Rodney know.


----------



## froggystyle

Got my bag yesterday, pulled a shot this morning, very nice with milk 18g>28g nice choccy taste, even more so after taste!


----------



## shrink

I tried the SO yesterday. Sadly again there were problems for me. Which I wont go into here.

Unfortunate that as an experiment, for me it hasn't resulted in a return customer. There are, to my mind, many roasters I'd look to use before considering BB.


----------



## ronsil

Would agree with you on that

OK but based on what I've tried BB would not be my Roaster of choice


----------



## majnu

Have you tried a lower temp with these beans? But I have to agree with you too shrink.


----------



## shrink

i dropped to 91 degrees on the SO beans


----------



## aaronb

Same for me I'm afraid


----------



## Nod

I was critical of the espresso roast which I felt was way too roasted for me. I must admit I have found the SO batch 3 much better. It was much more drinkable and I even enjoyed it as a Kalita. It was still not up there to compare with hasbean but a major improvement for my taste. I am going to try the foundry coffee all the LSOL people were raving about...


----------



## Spazbarista

Gaslight is OK as long as you don't use much milk. Otherwise it gets lost


----------



## shrink

I couldn't drink it without drowning it in milk!


----------



## dougie todd

Just got the gaslight working for me, had to drop the temp to and indicated 91 degrees and I got a good smooth latte out of it. Just didn't seem to work at 93 where most beans I've tried seem to be good .


----------



## hotmetal

Well I got some nice daterra which I've enjoyed, and was pleased that it fitted my letterbox too. Just waiting for instructions on how to submit feedback.


----------



## glevum

Just finished BB's free SO Ethiopian Guji Deri kojao. It was Ok, big lemon after taste. worked for me as espresso not with milk.

Had another gaslight blend with the £5 discount. Dont know what happened from the batch 1 sample as this bag was tasteless & smelt bad. Teething problems i am sure they will sort swiftly.


----------



## 2971

I've had a free BB SO and I also bought a BB SO with the £5 discount. Didn't get on with either of them. Went back to the final few shots of Gaslight and really love that stuff.


----------



## majnu

Did anyone else have alot of chaff with their beans?


----------



## shrink

Yep

The single origin had so much chaff that I had to take my grinder apart and clean it after use.


----------



## froggystyle

I received an Email with the £5 discount on next order yesterday, i will not be using this so if anyone plans to buy something from BB PM me and the first one can have the code.

Its a single use code so please do not share or try to use twice.

Thanks


----------



## simonp

I wasn't part of the free test program, but I was given 2 complimentary bags of Gas Light Espresso blend with the new Profitec 700 I purchased from BB, so here's my two-penneth.

Firstly, whilst I know it is not of that much importance, but I find the pour doesn't look that great, and I get quite light and not that strong or plentiful crema in the cup.

Taste-wise it is much smoother and sweeter than I expected from the look of it (I had expected something quite acidic). I quite like the flavour but it does come out a bit on the bland side, I mostly get sugars and caramels, not much chocolate, nuts or fruit or earthiness. I tried up-dosing to around 21g for a 30g cup to kick things up a notch but still couldn't get much punch from it. I found it got quite lost in milk even in a double shot 6oz cappuccino. It kind of reminds me of a good base coffee for a blend before the other flavours are added.

I have tried doses from 18g to 21g using 18g and 21g VST baskets and temperature from 92C to 94C. generally shooting for a 25-30 second 30g shot.

I would say though that it certainly hits the mark on being very forgiving for temperature and barista skill, as it's flavour stayed fairly constant over some fairly major variables of temp, dose and shot time

I actually had a (very nicely made I must say) flat white with this whilst a Bella Barista and Kinda found the same thing with it being lost in the milk, just all sweetness.

For context I mostly drink my home roasts so don't try a lot of other blends that often.


----------



## Dylan

I found Gaslight to be rather meh, much like others here. It is interesting to read that others have had a similar experience and it surprises me that BB have jumped into this without a blend that can really sell the idea of them as a roaster.


----------



## simonp

Dylan said:


> I found Gaslight to be rather meh, much like others here. It is interesting to read that others have had a similar experience and it surprises me that BB have jumped into this without a blend that can really sell the idea of them as a roaster.


I guess it depends on where they consider their target audience. Maybe a very technique/equipment friendly and not too tastebud challenging blend was the main aim, in which case it works. I wouldn't call it a classic espresso blend though, they usually have some sort of bite if just to counter the milk sweetness.

The single origin Ethiopian I tried whilst test driving the Profitec was very good though. Lots of fruit acidity but balanced by sweetness.


----------

